# 1 Rechner, 2 Arbeitsplätze



## TS-JC (10. März 2003)

Ok, wir haben folgenden Aufgabe in der Schule 

wir sollen Infos sammeln, wie man eine so etwas lösen kann 
man hat einen Rechner, aber 2 Bildschirme, Mäuse, Tastaturen, etc. 

ich denke man braucht da ne bestimme Software für, nur welche? 

hat wer Ideen?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

hmm.. sowas hat mein vater in seiner praxis.. ich glaub die ham da win-nt oder so.... aber das is ja noch nicht alles... sry


----------



## Fabian H (10. März 2003)

Monitor: Grafikkarte mit Dualausgang
Maus: Eine mit ps/2 und eine mit USB; oder beide mit USB
Tastatur: Das gleiche wie bei Maus

Bei der Maus bin ich mir ziemlichsicher (self-tested mit ps`/2 und Com-Port)
Bei Tastatur weis ichs nicht.

Für die Montore gibts auch was Harswaremäsiges (siehe Conrad)


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2003)

Es gibt sowas wie seitenverkehrte KVM-Switches die das machen, also die nicht mehrere PC's über eine Bedienungsinstanz steuern sondern mehrere Bedienungsinstanzen einen PC steuern können. Dabei kommt an die Anschlüsse für Keyboard Monitor und Maus so ein Kasten, und wo die Monitore usw dann wirklich stehen, steht wieder ein Kasten, verbunden werden die mit Twisted Pair Netzwerkkabel, musste mal suchen finds grad nicht.


----------



## dfd1 (10. März 2003)

Muss man auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig arbeiten können?? Das wäre bei Unix/Linux möglich.

Sonst sind Lösungen wie unten gut genug.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. März 2003)

Das macht keinen Sinn. Ein Rechner und 2 Bildschirme, 2 Tastaturen, etc. - Zumindest wenn 2 Leute gleichzeitig daran arbeiten sollen.

In der Unix-Welt gibt es das Terminal-System seit ... hmm ... sehr sehr vielen Jahren: Man hat ein zentrales Rechensytem und einzelne Terminals, die über den zentralen Rechner laufen. Die Terminals, sind sozusagen die Bildschirme mit Tastaturen und Mäusen.

Ansonsten ist es absolut schwachsinnig ein System zu bauen das z. B. mit Windoof XP gleichzeitig mehrere Aus- und Eingabegeräte besitzt. Zumal der Dual-Kram nicht standardmäßig unterstützt wird (Treiber, Soft- und Hardware).

Dual-Monitorausgänge an der Grafikkarte z. B. bilden keine unterschiedlichen Desktops, sondern erweitern den einzelnen Desktop.

Ich hab meinen Lehrern damals was gehustet, wenn die mit so dämlichen Aufgaben ankamen - und trotzdem 14 von 15 Punkten bekommen


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2003)

Also es macht bedingt doch Sinn. Für manche gewerbliche Nutzungen z.B. da macht es Sinn sonst würden ja solche Hardware Switches dafür nicht angeboten. Sicherlich nicht für parallele Benutzung aber entweder oder. Habe leider das Misco Prospekt nicht mehr sonst könnte ich euch das mal zeigen.


----------



## TS-JC (10. März 2003)

Es gibt ne Software, Twin Pac heisst die

da soll das möglich sein, werde mir das mal genauer angucken

trotzdem thx für die Antworten


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. März 2003)

@leuchte
Hier ist net von Switches die Rede. Wozu brauche ich einen Switch, der mir Tastatur, Bildschirm und Maus umschaltet
Zumal die Leute sowieso nicht gleichzeitig daran arbeiten?
Dann reicht auch ein normaler PC an den sich abwechselnd Kollegen setzen, die eigene Zugangsdaten haben.

Zu TwinPac:


> TwinPac ist eine Kombination einer Mehrplatzsoftware sowie zusätzlicher Hardware. Installiert in einem PC, können zwei oder mehrere Personen gleichzeitig an einem Rechner arbeiten. Und das alles ohne spürbaren Leistungsverlust für den einzelnen User. Es können mehrere TwinPac's pro Rechner eingebaut werden. Somit können_mehrere Personen gleichzeitig die Ressourcen eines Rechners nutzen. Jeder Arbeitsplatz verhält sich wie ein eigenständiger PC.



Klick-den-link 




> Für manche gewerbliche Nutzungen z.B. da macht es Sinn sonst würden ja solche Hardware Switches dafür nicht angeboten


Wieviel Schei** wird angeboten, obwohl nicht benötigt? Man nehme Windows (TM) 

Der einzige Vorteil ist, das man unter gewissen Umständen Geld sparen kann, weil man nicht gleich einen neuen PC kaufen muss ... obwohl, wenn ich mir den Twin Pac Preis anschaue und einen Aldi-PC (der genausoviel kostet *g*) ... frage ich mich immer mehr was das bringen soll - zumal man sowieso Extra-Grafikkarte, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Maus benötigt ...

Nicht der wirkliche Nutzen entscheidet, sondern die Werbung und der Quatsch, den man den Leuten erzählt.

Es verhält sich so wie mit dem sog. "Datenairbag" für Schulen. Eine Steckkarte verwaltet ein Image vom Betriebsystem auf der Festplatte (ca. 50% Platzeinbuße). Bei jedem Bootvorgang werden die Daten vom Image wieder auf den benutzbaren Teil der Festplatte gespiegelt. Also kann man nix verstellen, Viren bringen nix, usw.

Jedenfalls dachte das mein Lehrer *g*
Zwei Schulfreunde und ich haben das CMOS und den Passwortspeicher auf der Extrakarte gelöscht. Unsere Einstellungen vorgenommen und das ganze wieder gesichert (mit neuen Zugangsdaten). Fazit: Die Dinger haben keinen effektiven Nutzen 

Ebenso haben wir "absolut sichere" Internet-Café Software ein bissl verändert und konnten so kostenlos surfen, statt damals 1 DM pro Stunde zu berappen. Natürlich haben wir das nicht ausgenutzt und den betreffenden Lehrern und dem Rektorat die Info weitergegeben.

All diese Software wird als super, genial, sicher, toll, nützlich gepriesen. Und ist nichts anderes, als eine Möglichkeit den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, bevor sie es woanders ausgeben.


----------

